# tooling question for south bend heavy 10--suggestions needed



## tbody321 (Jan 28, 2014)

Im looking for good choices for indexible tooling for my south bend. I know there probably has been many discussions, im new to the site, ive searched  few things, still not clear.  this is my intentions
Ide like to be able to machine from left to right, right to left part ( turning to a shoulder ), parting tool, and a bit that can be used for overall turning an od.  I would rather have indexible tooling, and preferably quality not budget.
I will possibly get into hss bits, thats what I use now, but they are all ones I purchased and have already been made and in the future, Ide like to be able to make some of my own. any help / suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  thanks for accepting me to the site. 

my quick change holder holds .5 x.5 shanks.    

brass and aluminum 
stainless
and carbon steel


----------



## rafe (Jan 28, 2014)

Howdy tell us more about your southbend. My suggestion is check out the videos here and on you-tube, lots of great information out there on tooling. I like HSS and have better results with them (for now ) a lot of both came with my 14 1/2 SB and I keep them sharp (tune them up if you like!)  or reshape them when needed (usually after I break them!) I also still only have a lantern post on this lathe but I don't mind that at all read and watch as much as you can and think safety


----------



## tbody321 (Jan 28, 2014)

my lathe is a south bend heavy 10, with taper attachment. I saved it from a scrap yard, plugged it and it works. I have had it for awhile, use it alot...but need to take my skills / practice doing things the correct way...when I say that, aligninmg the bit to the work piece, watching for the right surface finish, tool bit angle..etc...instead of just turning on the machine and cutting...  The next level to me is having the right tooling, i would rather use the indexible, only because thay appear easier to use and replace bits...Most of you are probably real machinsts and have the patience everyone dreams of and really take the time for set up, measuring and selecting the right bit...I try to have patience, its not easy...
if its recomended to only use hss bits, ill go that route, but that means buying a machine to sharpen them.
im clearly open to any suggestions. Just picked up from my local TOOL SHED a set of starret feeler gage strips and an assortment of center drills.... ill have to determine how to post pics ...ill snap one of the lathe.
tc


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Good job saving the lathe from the scrap!

I'm a hobby machinist, who has enjoyed reading how other guys are doing things.  There are so many ways to do something that there's isn't really a 'right' way.

Jump on YouTube and check these guys out.

Keith Fenner  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDmxnPem-pPfJQATIkfgY2Q

Adam  https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw3UZn1tcVe7pH3R6C3Gcng

I've watched all of their videos.  Seeing their Good, bad, and ugly on what they've done has helped me a lot.  Now, I just need some warmer weather.

Pics aren't too hard.  Know where they are on your computer. Click the icon that has a framed tree just under the smile.  Find the file on your computer and click on it.  Click upload.  Done.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 28, 2014)

tbody321 said:


> my lathe is a south bend heavy 10, with taper attachment. I saved it from a scrap yard, plugged it and it works. I have had it for awhile, use it alot...but need to take my skills / practice doing things the correct way...when I say that, aligninmg the bit to the work piece, watching for the right surface finish, tool bit angle..etc...instead of just turning on the machine and cutting...  The next level to me is having the right tooling, i would rather use the indexible, only because thay appear easier to use and replace bits...Most of you are probably real machinsts and have the patience everyone dreams of and really take the time for set up, measuring and selecting the right bit...I try to have patience, its not easy...
> if its recomended to only use hss bits, ill go that route, but that means buying a machine to sharpen them.
> im clearly open to any suggestions. Just picked up from my local TOOL SHED a set of starret feeler gage strips and an assortment of center drills.... ill have to determine how to post pics ...ill snap one of the lathe.
> tc



I would say you should stick with HSS/cobalt for most turning (Parting? I use indexable carbide bits.)

There is another option as you can get indexable HSS bits as well.  They are available from Arthur Warner and I happened to see a section in the new Traver's catalog where they are being offered. 

It's still a good idea to be able to grind your own as you will come in to situations where an "off the shelf" product isn't available to get a certain job done.

Hope this helps,

-Ron


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 28, 2014)

It does take a little bit of extra time (especially in the beginning) to grind your own HSS tools.  The upside is that it's cheap.  You can find HSS blanks for pennies and the only machine you need to sharpen them is a bench grinder.  I'm not a pro at tool grinding but it takes me almost no time to fashion a tool to fit my needs and there's a certain satisfaction that comes from it.  I have a lot of carbide tooling but rarely use it unless the material is too hard for HSS.  You can probably find a used grinder for less than you would spend on indexable tools and inserts.

Chuck


----------



## d.brown (Jan 28, 2014)

If you decide to go the indexable route, pick a manufacturer that uses a 3 corner common insert. Depending on the holder, the price of inserts are all over the map. I use a 1/2" ISCAR holder on my 11" Rockwell lathe & am very satisfied with it. The advice you've received so far on HSS is sound. Inexpensive, not difficult to come up to speed on shaping/sharpening & you may find you get a better finish with it. Carbide requires a rigid machine & I'm right on the borderline with my lathe.

David


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jan 29, 2014)

Go ahead and invest in a quick change tool post and holders. It's well worth the convenience in the long run. For tooling, I stick pretty much to HSS, although I do use indexable inserts a good bit too. Carbide likes to be pushed hard, so I generally use that for roughing and finish with HSS. 

Also check out the vertical shear cutter and the tangential cutter. 

http://www.gadgetbuilder.com/VerticalShearBit.html
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/search.php?searchid=449188


----------

